# Stilh FS81 fuel tank



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a crack in the fuel tank on my Stihl FS 81 trimmer.
What's the going price for one?
How about a part # ?
It looks easy enough to replace.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 6, 2014)

eBay might be a good spot to look - just did a quick check for your trimmer tank - a couple available, but not exact model - might be compatible - will have to check. Can the crack be fixed? Perhaps J B Weld? Would save time and money. Cheers!


----------



## Jags (Apr 7, 2014)

Possibly plastic weld the tank???


----------



## Giles (Apr 7, 2014)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I have a crack in the fuel tank on my Stihl FS 81 trimmer.
> What's the going price for one?
> How about a part # ?
> It looks easy enough to replace.
> ...


If you decide to repair, I have stopped leaks on many fuel tanks with a product called "SealAll".
It is a little pricey but works very good when applied right.
I always clean tank THOROUGHLY with Lacquer Thinner and then rough up the surface and clean and dry again.
I always seal from the inside, if possible,  but outside may work.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 7, 2014)

I patched a crack in my Shihl trimmer with JB weld, seems to be holding so far. As above poster said, clean and rough surface well.


----------



## ErikR (Apr 7, 2014)

Is this it?




http://www.mowers4u.com/stihl-4134-0400-stihl-fuel-tank-fs120-fs350-p-2062.html






I found the part number here.........

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/stihl/fs81.html


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Went to Cleaves and ordered a new tank $26
I suppose it looks like that but will be able to see it better when I take it off tomorrow.
$26 doesn't seem so bad.
I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 11, 2014)

$24.92 new tank. Same Tank . Good to go!
I't nice when they don't upgrade some things!


----------

